# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Caulerpa taxifolia

## Matias Gomes

Caulerpa taxifolia

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

CUIDADO COM ESTA ALGA!!!!!



Boas!!

Esta alga é uma invasora muito resistente uma vez que só existe uma lesma (que não me lembro o nome), capaz que a consumir.
A alga propaga-se por partição vegetativa, não necessitando de "progenitor", um pequeno pedaço dela dá origem a um novo exemplar.

O problema associado a esta alga é que (salvo erro) na decada de 80 ocorreu uma descarga acidental, alegadamente do Museu Oceanográfico do Monaco, onde vinham partes dessa alga. O que sucedeu foi que ela adaptou-se á temperatura e ao novo habitat, o mediterraneo....
Actualmente ainda existem diversos focos desta invasora, um pouco por todo mundo, mas com maior incidensia no mar mediterraneo. É extremamente dificil de irradicar e controlar uma vez que o simples facto de uma ancora de um barco, ao ser levantada, arranca partes da alga que por sua vez vão colonizar outro espaço.... Existiram já diversas campanhas de irradicação, contudo infrutiferas, ainda mais porque as primeiras foram feitas por "arranque" manual dos exemplares. Uma das tecnicas mais eficazes é a injecção de cloro sobre as plantas, contudo de muito dificil aplicação e extremamente dispendiosa...
A planta tambem segrega uma espécie de toxina que inibe outras algas de crescerem perto dela...

Para saberem mais consultem:

http://www.polmar.com/poluicao/biologica.htm
http://www.isima.fr/ecosim/ct.html
http://www.hawaii.edu/reefalgae/inva..._taxifolia.htm
http://marenostrum.org/vidamarina/al...rdes/caulerpa/
http://swr.nmfs.noaa.gov/hcd/caulerpa/factsheet203.htm
http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/seagrant/cautax2.html
http://www.sbg.ac.at/ipk/avstudio/pi...t/caulerpa.htm
http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/co...100/c3/221/p1/



1 Abraço

----------


## Matias Gomes

No meu refugio toda chaetomorfa que coloca acaba morrendo, pelo visto descobri a causa do misterio.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Matias, 

Eu tenho taxifolia e chaetomorfa no mesmo refúgio, estão as duas de boa saúde e a crescer.

----------


## Rui Monge

> Matias, 
> 
> Eu tenho taxifolia e chaetomorfa no mesmo refúgio, estão as duas de boa saúde e a crescer.



Eu também já criei várias variedades de caulerpa junto com chaetomorpha (quando andava aqui pelos salgados) e nunca ouve problemas de crescimento.

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Eu tenho-a em alguma quantidade... quem quiser 1 pouco...




Cumps
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ernesto D. S. Lourenço

Boas!
Gostava de "plantar" o meu aquário (da nossa costa). Já ouvi falar nestas duas variedades de macro algas ou plantas. Será que necessitam de cuidados especiais, tipo: fertilizantes, etc? Sei que não há bela sem senão por isso, como estou apostado em manter a qualidade da minha água (depois de infestações sucessivas de um cocktail entre _amyloodinium occelatum_ e _cryptocarion_ vindo directamente de peixes da nossa costa como sargos, choupas e salemas), não quero pertubar este equilíbrio agora. Já tentei colocar plantas/algas que apanhei na praia da polvoeira (a sul de S. Pedro de Moel) mas, morrem todas lentamente e dão-me cabo da água: aumenta o amónio, nitritos, nitratos... Há realmete algum segredo para se ter um aqua da nossa costa com peixes, invertebrados e plantas ao mesmo tempo? Quem pode dar uma dica? Obrigado!

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas 
tenho um nano com agua fria a ciclar a dois meses para por um cabos um carangueijo e uns camaroes da nossa costa onde já tem uma ostra grande a agua esta a 15º e tenho lá dentro chaentomorfa; ulva: e caulerpa taxifolia nonca me morreu nenhuma e para um nano de 35lts tenho um t5 de 12w de 6500k
nao faço trocas de agua.

----------


## Ernesto D. S. Lourenço

OK. A essa temperatura, nem os protozoários (oodinium e chryptocarion) se desenvolvem. Mas, as plantas? Crescem?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

uma coisa é verdade 
elas crescem mas é muito mais lentamente, diria 4/5 vezes menos que no meu refugio.
a que noto crescimento mais rapido é a caulerpa

----------


## glaucocurvello

> Boa tarde
> 
> Eu tenho-a em alguma quantidade... quem quiser 1 pouco...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cumps
> Pedro Ferrer


Amigo, estou iniciando com plantas marinhas no meu aquario, oq preciso para deixa-las assim tão vivas? vc usa fertilizantes, qual tipo de luz esta usando e tempo? coloca suplemento de ferro na água?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Está aqui a justificação para tal...

Desleixo... simplesmente desleixo  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui China

> CUIDADO COM ESTA ALGA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Boas!!
> 
> Esta alga é uma invasora muito resistente uma vez que só existe uma lesma (que não me lembro o nome), capaz que a consumir.
> A alga propaga-se por partição vegetativa, não necessitando de "progenitor", um pequeno pedaço dela dá origem a um novo exemplar.
> 
> 1 Abraço


A minha experiencia diz-me o contrário,no inicio quando conprei a minha rocha viva algumas rochas traziam essas algas  que se propagaram pelo facto de ser um aquario novo, mais tarde quando comprei o meu Zebrasoma flavescens limpoas todas mas mesmo todas em muito pouco tempo,mas isso foi a minha experiencia :yb665:

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

> A minha experiencia diz-me o contrário,no inicio quando conprei a minha rocha viva algumas rochas traziam essas algas  que se propagaram pelo facto de ser um aquario novo, mais tarde quando comprei o meu Zebrasoma flavescens limpoas todas mas mesmo todas em muito pouco tempo,mas isso foi a minha experiencia


Isso tambem pode acontecer porque não se trata efectivamente da especie Caulerpa taxifolia mas outra especie do Genero Caulerpa, se assim for esta caracteristica da taxifolia pode não verificar-se.
Existem exemplares do Genero Caulerpa bastante semelhantes...

Caulerpa taxifolia:


Caulerpa prolifera:


Caulerpa filiformis:


Caulerpa sertularioides:


Caulerpa serrulata:


Caulerpa C. Racemosa:


Caulerpa C. crassifolia:


E existem mais especies deste genero...

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Aqui está uma planta marinha interessante: Posidonia oceanica



Aqui está um texto em italiano sobre esta planta interessante:

POSIDONIA OCEANICA

Desenho da planta:

----------

